# ansco ready flash pinhole



## mysteryscribe (Apr 23, 2006)

this is a picture from the ansco ready flash I converted yesterday.  The pinhole aperture is about f150 on this one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  the camera itself looks like this....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## terri (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks great! :thumbup: Nice job.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 23, 2006)

I like the primative. aka super pinhole. cameras pictures better


----------

